# SBS2003 Backup (file+exchange2003) exchange 2003 inconsistency



## whschimmel (Jul 7, 2008)

Good Morning,

I have one server which contains the OS: Windows Server 2003 SBS and Exchange 2003 mailserversoftware. This is being backed up by the SBS2003 backup. 1/3 of my backups fail with the following error:

```
Error: An inconsistency was encountered in the requested backup file.
```
This inconsistency is found in the first storage group (exchange 2003).

I usually do an offline defragmentation (with eseutil /d "storename.edb") every two or three months.

FYI: It happened once (4 months back) that our mailserver crashed, then I had to check and repair the private and public mailbox store during working hours down::down::down::down to get it working again. This was also done by eseutil

I am wondering what more I should do to prevent these inconsistencies.

Thanks,
Wouter


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the inconsistency due to the verify portion of the backup comparing the original db to the current one? Is it failing against the information store portion of the backup or somewhere else in the backup process. Read your logs to see what is going on. You don't by chance have Shadow Copy running do you?


----------



## whschimmel (Jul 7, 2008)

Today it failed to verify for the second time :-(

Here is the log:

```
Verify of "SRV\Microsoft Information Store\First Storage Group"
Backup set #4 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 20-12-11 at 18:00"
Verify started on 21-12-11 at 03:22.

Error: An inconsistency was encountered in the requested backup file.
Verify completed on 21-12-11 at 04:23.
Directories: 3
Files: 0
Different: 0
Bytes: 105.085.989.862
Time:  1 hour,  0 minutes, and  49 seconds
```
Two weeks back I did a lot of archiving of mailboxes and public folders, have not done a offline defragmentation since then. Might that be the problem...


----------

